# Debuting on the USA Today Best Seller List at #54!! Ya hoooooooo!!!



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Here she is. The glorious of all glories!! I finally made it to a fancy list!!!

And I have other news coming too I can't talk about yet, but everything is very very exciting right now. Just wanted to pop over and say THANK YOU to all my fellow indies who've been so supportive of me. You know who you are.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW!  Great job, Elle!  Congrats!


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Too cool!!!! Congrats, Elle! You've helped so many other people along the way...karma.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay!!!  Congratulations!  I guessed it wouldn't be long.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> Here she is. The glorious of all glories!! I finally made it to a fancy list!!!
> 
> And I have other news coming too I can't talk about yet, but everything is very very exciting right now. Just wanted to pop over and say THANK YOU to all my fellow indies who've been so supportive of me. You know who you are.


Fab-u-lous! Congratulations!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Pretty awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic news. Congratulations! So happy for you! Can't wait 'til you can share your other news.


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

Woohoo! That's great, Elle! Congrats. Enjoy your happy dance.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Double agree on the karma. It couldn't happen to a nicer person!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Here she is. The glorious of all glories!! I finally made it to a fancy list!!!
> 
> And I have other news coming too I can't talk about yet, but everything is very very exciting right now. Just wanted to pop over and say THANK YOU to all my fellow indies who've been so supportive of me. You know who you are.


Woohoo! Congrats, Elle!


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

SWEEEEEEET!! Congratulations!! You are an inspiration, without a doubt.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

WOOT! Congrats!


----------



## Ben Mathew (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## EthanRussellErway (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks, stuff like this is really inspiring to me!  Congratulations!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

WOW!   That's fantastic. I'm so pleased you got your wish. Only big things from now on.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations, Elle!


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## B. Ashcroft (Jul 3, 2013)

Yahoooo!! Finally!  About time your awesomeness was on there!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Awesome, Elle! Very happy for you. Happy dance time!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

_I had a feeling something was going on over there in Casey Land....._SUPER congrats! You deserve it!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

So inspiring - and so deserved. Congrats!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hurrah, Elle! You're a phenomenon.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Elle! Wonderful!!!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

I rootin' for ya Miss Elle... Go! Go! Go!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Whaaaat!!!  Nice, congratulations!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazing - that is awesome!!


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

That's fantastic news, Elle. Congratulations

Joe


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

WooHoo!!! Elle!!!

*blows tootie horns*

*throws confetti*

Congratulations!!! That's Awesome!!!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Making it to the Top 100 Amazon... Awesome!
Making it to the Top USA Today... Priceless!

Congratulations!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

OMG! That is so awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats Elle =) I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

SO great!!! Congrats!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I knew it! I knew it!


*•.¸ (*•.¸♥¸.•* )¸.•* Congrats!
♥«´¨`•  ELLE  •´¨`»♥ YOU DID IT!!!
¸.•*(¸.•*´♥`*•.¸)`*• * * * * * * * *


----------



## Hopeful Writer (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Elle! You deserve it!


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín (Jun 16, 2011)

Elle, I'm thrilled for you! Congrats!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you, everyone!! I'm so excited! And I just can't hide it!!

I had too much of this...










...so now it's time for bed.

BIG super hugs for all my fellow indies.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantastic!

Just for future reference,  how many copies did you del that week?


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Congrats Elle! Several of my fans mention how good your book is!!!! U got chatter! I bet u make NYT too!!!! Happy dance, fist bump, whoo-ahhhh!


----------



## Ernie Lindsey (Jul 6, 2010)

High five!  It's an awesome feeling, huh?  I haven't shut up about it since I made the list last week.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats, Elle! 

David


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Wow, that's so awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats and, more importantly, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

The smiley face is the best part, almost!

Another "overnight success" story, indeed.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

The NYT list can't be far behind!


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Huge congrats!


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Give 'em Hell, Casey!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Woohoo *happydance*


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

NICE!

And you're getting close to the top ten on Amazon. So cool.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your achievement, Elle!  So is it safe to say that the secret to getting on that list is releasing lots and lots of books?


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

WOOHOO!! Congrats, Elle. You are rocking those charts.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

At the risk of being redundant...woo hoo!!! Much deserved, Elle.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

Elle, that's amazing news. CONGRATULATIONS!!! You're such an inspiration to us all. Hugs


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Super congrats, Elle!


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

YAAAAAAYYYYYY! Enjoy it! You work so hard you deserve it!


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

Sweet validation! =) Huge congrats. Nobody on here deserves it more than you. When I woke up just now, I actually opened your book's page before MY books. So much fun to watch.



Mimi said:


> Another "overnight success" story, indeed.


I know. What's with all these upstart authors who don't pay their dues finding success like this?! The system is clearly broken.


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

Yay, Elle!!  I always knew you could do it.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

ConFREAKINGgrats! You seriously deserve it!


----------



## missmyrah (Jun 6, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats! Very happy for you! I love how that "self published" line looks.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Many congrats to you - this is awesome!!


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations, Elle!!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations, Elle! Well deserved.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

That is a very tough list to crack. Hitting it that high is HUGE! A big congratulations...and I hope the sales only continue to soar from here!


----------



## AkBee (Aug 24, 2012)

Well done! Loved the book


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, everybody!!!  That smiley is there because I was too freaked out to figure out how to highlight something in Gimp.  lol  He does look happy, though, doesn't he?  That's what I looked like last night and still today.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome. Remember, never take the first offer. Just saying.


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations, Elle!  You've certainly earned it.


----------



## Fast Typist (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## portlandrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

I finally registered a forum profile after having lurked this place for a LLLLOOOONNNGGG time. 

I just want to say a huge thanks to you and those other authors like yourself who share their success stories. It is INCREDIBLY encouraging and helpful!

Congrats to you for making such an awesome list!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

portlandrocks said:


> I finally registered a forum profile after having lurked this place for a LLLLOOOONNNGGG time.
> 
> I just want to say a huge thanks to you and those other authors like yourself who share their success stories. It is INCREDIBLY encouraging and helpful!
> 
> Congrats to you for making such an awesome list!


Welcome to de-lurking status, and you're welcome! I'm glad you've found value here during your self-pubbing journey.


----------



## KimFaulks (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations Elle. That is so wonderful t hear, well done!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Here she is. The glorious of all glories!! I finally made it to a fancy list!!!
> 
> And I have other news coming too I can't talk about yet, but everything is very very exciting right now. Just wanted to pop over and say THANK YOU to all my fellow indies who've been so supportive of me. You know who you are.


Elle,

You are my hero!!!

This is an inspiring and beautiful sight!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Just for future reference, how many copies did you del that week?


Good question. I'll have to confirm with my husband (he's not here right now) but I think it was in the range of 10-14k for the week.



blakebooks said:


> Awesome. Remember, never take the first offer. Just saying.


Excellent advice. 



DDark said:


> How did I miss this? Congrats! Has it all sunk in yet? Keep your eye on the NYT list. Now you have the fun task at updating all your covers with the new verbiage.


No, it hasn't sunk in. I keep stopping what I'm doing and saying, "Holy shit. I'm a best selling author!"

And I have it on good authority that I will be on the NYT list next week ... #24. But I'll hold off on posting that official thread until I see it in black and white.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

All of your hard work has paid off Elle, you deserve all of the awesome success coming your way! Congratulations


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Congrats! This is well-deserved!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

So amazing, congrats Elle!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Elle's awesomitude won hersomeofmy LEGENDARY LASAGNE AL FORNO and a piece of my LEGENDARY TIRAMISU when she comes to Toulouse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Elle!

Betsy


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Well done, congratulations, it's all too amazing


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations & well done, you totally deserve it.  Next week?  NUMBER 1!!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you!

I celebrated this morning by getting up at 4am and writing 3,600 words by 9am.

I couldn't sleep.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations, Elle! So excited for you!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Huge congrats, Elle!  Well deserved.


----------



## Melissa Foster (Apr 17, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Here she is. The glorious of all glories!! I finally made it to a fancy list!!!
> 
> And I have other news coming too I can't talk about yet, but everything is very very exciting right now. Just wanted to pop over and say THANK YOU to all my fellow indies who've been so supportive of me. You know who you are.


AWESOME! Congrats!!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I celebrated this morning by getting up at 4am and writing 3,600 words by 9am.
> 
> I couldn't sleep.


And *THAT*, my friends, is the way a _**REAL**_ author celebrates!


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

Every time I see this thread, I grin and say, "You're a best-selling authorrrrrr. You're a best-selling authorrrrrrr." in a sing-song voice. Do it. You know you want to.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

AWESOME!

And thanks for answering. If you find out the exact number from your hubby, I'm sure inquiring minds would want to know! (Although, obviously the number needed changes from week to week depending on what else is out there.)


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> And thanks for answering. If you find out the exact number from your hubby, I'm sure inquiring minds would want to know! (Although, obviously the number needed changes from week to week depending on what else is out there.)


He says 14k units on all outlets (Amazon, B&N, Kobo ... iTunes didn't work for 2 weeks!)


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! *throws confetti*

Just imagine how many more you would have sold if Apple was up!


----------

